# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > سوال: ساخت یک کالری عکس ASP.net

## ibd_iran

با سلام 

دوستان هر کس مطلب درباره ساخت گالری عکس در ASP.NET داره در این قسمت قرار بده؟


برای ساخت گالری عکس کدام روش بهتر است عکس در دیتابیس قرار دهیم یا در پوشه در پروژه 

آیا گالری عکس ساخت شده موجود است ؟ که در پروژه قرار دهیم کامپوننت شرکت خاصی  کسی امتحان کرده برای ASP.NET برای php که زیاد است و رایگان هم وجود داره برای ASP.NET چطور؟

باتشکر از دوستان

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> با سلام 
> 
> دوستان هر کس مطلب درباره ساخت کالری عکس در ASP.NET داره در این قسمت قرار بده؟
> 
> 
> برای ساخت کالری عکس کدام روش بهتر است عکس در دیتابیس قرار دهیم یا در پوشه در پروژه 
> 
> آیا کالری عکس ساخت شده موجود است ؟ که در پروژه قرار دهیم کامپوننت شرکت خاصی کسی امتحان کرده برای ASP.NET برای php که زیاد است و رایگان هم وجود داره برای ASP.NET چطور؟
> 
> باتشکر از دوستان


 دوست عزيز يه جستجو كن مطلب در مورد گالري عكس تو سايت زياده

----------


## ricky22

سلام گالری های عکس jquery خوبه مثل
37 تا گالری عکس با مثال

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> سلام گالری های عکس jquery خوبه مثل
> 37 تا گالری عکس با مثال


 لطفا يكي از اين گالري ها رو انتخاب و نحوه استفاده تو وب سايت رو شرح بدين

----------


## ricky22

کار سختی نیست .
کافیه فایل های رفرنس مربوط به گالری و JQUERY رو به صحفه اضافه کنید و کد های مثال رو Copy paste کنید در صحفه مربوطه . :)
موفق باشید.

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> کار سختی نیست .
> کافیه فایل های رفرنس مربوط به گالری و JQUERY رو به صحفه اضافه کنید و کد های مثال رو Copy paste کنید در صحفه مربوطه . :)
> موفق باشید.


 منظورتون از فايل هاي رفرنس همان فايل هايي كه براي دانلود گذاشتن؟ كدام كد ها رو مي فرمايد بايد اضافه كرد؟

----------


## ricky22

این sample رو همین الان ساختم(منظورم اینه که copy paste کردن کداش خیلی سریع و راحت هست)
موفق باشید.

----------


## ibd_iran

باسلام مجدد به دوستان 
 این گالری ها همگی ثابت می باشند آیا راحلی است که این گالری ها را پویا ایجاد کرد عکس را که بتوان عکس اضافه نمود یا کم کرد و دیگر کار های روال گالری های

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> این sample رو همین الان ساختم(منظورم اینه که copy paste کردن کداش خیلی سریع و راحت هست)
> موفق باشید.


 همون طوركه دوستمون گفتند ميشه بگيد اين گالري عكس رو چطور ميشه پويا كرد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

گالری ها معمولا یه ساختار این شکلی دارند:

<ul>
<li>...</li>
<li>...</li>
.
.
.
</ul>
که image ها در این li ها قرار می گیرند. 
کافیه این لیست تولید بشه. مثلا اطلاعات از db خونده بشه، ساختار گالری ساخته بشه و تو به Literal نمایش داده بشه. یه مثال خواهم گذاشت

----------


## imanasp

> باسلام مجدد به دوستان 
>  این گالری ها همگی ثابت می باشند آیا راحلی است که این گالری ها را پویا ایجاد کرد عکس را که بتوان عکس اضافه نمود یا کم کرد و دیگر کار های روال گالری های


این یک نمونه گالری داینامیک با استفاده از دیتالیست و JQuery که البته برای حذف و ویرایش عکس، کنترل خطا، نامگذاری متغیرها، عملیات Boxing/UnBoxing و بهینه سازی کدها نیاز به تغییر داره
این نمونه:

http://www.4shared.com/get/fNLqypvX/Gallery.html

و این هم پلاگینی که استفاده کردم:

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> این یک نمونه گالری داینامیک با استفاده از دیتالیست و JQuery که البته برای حذف و ویرایش عکس، کنترل خطا، نامگذاری متغیرها، عملیات Boxing/UnBoxing و بهینه سازی کدها نیاز به تغییر داره
> این نمونه:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fNLqypvX/Gallery.html
> 
> و این هم پلاگینی که استفاده کردم:


 متاسفانه اين لينك كار نمي كنه دوست عزيز

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> گالری ها معمولا یه ساختار این شکلی دارند:
> 
> <ul>
> <li>...</li>
> <li>...</li>
> .
> .
> .
> </ul>
> ...


 ممنون دوست عزيز منتظر مثالتون هستم اگه به زبان دات نت 2 سي شارپ باشه يك دنيا ممنونتون خواهم شد.

----------


## mohsen507

> http://www.4shared.com/file/fNLqypvX/Gallery.html




لينك مشكل داره

----------


## imanasp

لینک سالمه روش کلیک نکنید! لینک رو کپی کنید توی یک آدرس بار جدید

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> لینک سالمه روش کلیک نکنید! لینک رو کپی کنید توی یک آدرس بار جدید


 دوست عزيز ممنون دانلود كردم من از دات نت 2 استفاده مي كنم فقط اميد وارم  مثالتون با دات نت 2 باشه .

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

یه نمونه گالری.

لینک plugin:

http://plugins.jquery.com/project/galleryview

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

دوستان عزيز مثال هايي كه گذاشتيد با دات نت 3.5 هستش با دات نت 2 مثالي نداريد بزاريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> دوستان عزيز مثال هايي كه گذاشتيد با دات نت 3.5 هستش با دات نت 2 مثالي نداريد بزاريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


توی مثالی که من گذاشتم، کافیه فایل های app_code و فولدرهای js و css و galleryview و images رو به پروژه دات نت 2 اضافه کنید و استفاده کنید. کد پیچیده ای نیست.
دات نت 2 رو هم می ذارم

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

نسخه ASP.NET 2
(یه توصیه دوستانه: حتما به Asp.net 4 یا حداقل! Asp,net 3.5 sp1 مهاجرت کنید. 2 رو فراموش کنید. هیچ مشکلی بوجود نمیاد. حیفه که خودتون رو از امکاناتی مثل Linq و دار و دسته اش مثلا LinqToSql محروم کنید. هاست های ایرانی هم، مثل ایران هاست از 3.5 پشتیبانی می کنند.)

----------


## atefe_asadi

> یه نمونه گالری.
> 
> لینک plugin:
> 
> http://plugins.jquery.com/project/galleryview


توی این گالری چطوری می شه رنگ زمینه رو عوض کرد؟

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> توی این گالری چطوری می شه رنگ زمینه رو عوض کرد؟


به این سایت مراجعه کنید. پارامترهای مختلفی رو که برای تنظیم گالری به کار می ره مشاهده می کنید. اضافه بر اونها به فولدر galleryview برید و در فایل galleryview.css مقدار هایی رو که می خواید، تغییر بدید. مثال:


/* GALLERY CONTAINER */
.gallery { *background: #FFF;* border: 0px solid #aaa; padding: 5px;}

----------


## maryamdra

> سلام گالری های عکس jquery خوبه مثل
> 37 تا گالری عکس با مثال


سلام ممكنه كسي به من بگه از j query مي شه توي asp  استفاده كرد؟من اصلا اطلاعي از  jquery  ندارم و دلم مي خواد يكي از نمونه هاي اين گالري عكس رو توي وب سايتم داشته باشم.لينك اموزشي اي نيست؟

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> سلام ممكنه كسي به من بگه از j query مي شه توي asp  استفاده كرد؟من اصلا اطلاعي از  jquery  ندارم و دلم مي خواد يكي از نمونه هاي اين گالري عكس رو توي وب سايتم داشته باشم.لينك اموزشي اي نيست؟


یه نمونه در این پست هست. دانلود کنید. 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...8&postcount=17

----------


## rana-writes

> یه نمونه گالری.
> 
> لینک plugin:
> 
> http://plugins.jquery.com/project/galleryview


سلام آقای مقدم
ممنون از مثالی که گذاشتین
دو تا سوال دارم
اول اینکه برای ایجاد یه گالری به این شکل، عکسها باید توی دیتابیس چطوری ذخیره بشن؟ یعنی آدرس کامل یا فقط نام عکس؟
بعد هم اینکه چطوری میشه عکسها رو از توی بانک خوند؟

publicList<GalleryItem> GetGalleryItems()
{
//In your case, Read Data from DataBase.
List<GalleryItem> list = newList<GalleryItem>();
list.Add(newGalleryItem()
{
Description = "Some more information about this photo, perhaps with a <a href='http://some.web.site' target='_blank'>link</a> to another page.",
Image = "01.jpg",
Thumbnail = "frame-01.jpg",
Title = "Pretty Picture 1"
});
list.Add(newGalleryItem()
{
Description = "Some more information about this photo, perhaps with a <a href='http://some.web.site' target='_blank'>link</a> to another page.",
Image = "02.jpg",
Thumbnail = "frame-02.jpg",
Title = "Pretty Picture 2"
});
return list;
}

شما توی این کد، عکسها رو دونه دونه به لیست اضافه کردین
من طریقه ربط دادن به دیتابیس و کار با لیستها رو اینطوری بلد نیستم

تمام تاپیکهای توی این زمینه، اونهایی که با Jquery کار کرده بودن، هیچکدوم داینامیک نبودن
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

در مورد اینکه مسیر کامل رو ذخیره کنیم یا فقط اسم فایل رو، من فکر می کنم ذخیره اسم بهتره. چون ممکنه به هر دلیل فولدر عکس ها رو تغییر بدید.

برای خوندن عکس ها از دیتابیس هم همونطوری عمل کنید که باقی اطلاعات رو می خونید. مثلا اگه با DataReader و sqlcommand کار می کنید، Select بنویسید و با DataReader هر رکورد رو که می خونید، یه نمونه از کلاس GalleryItem ایجاد کنید و به فیلد هاش مقدار بدید.
اگه از LinqToSql یا EntityFramework استفاده می کنید که خب ایجاد یک لیست ساده تره.
مثال:


public List<GalleryItem> GetGalleryItems2()
    {
        List<GalleryItem> list = new List<GalleryItem>();
        string connectionStr = "Your Connection String";
        SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(connectionStr);
        SqlCommand com = new SqlCommand("select Image,Description,Thumbnail,Title from YourTable", con);
        SqlDataReader reader = com.ExecuteReader();
        if (reader.HasRows)
            while (reader.Read())
            {
                GalleryItem item = new GalleryItem();
                item.Description = reader["Description"].ToString();
                item.Image = reader["Image"].ToString();
                item.Title = reader["Title"].ToString();
                item.Thumbnail = reader["Thumbnail"].ToString();
                list.Add(item);
            }
        return list;
    }

----------


## rana-writes

دوباره سلام
عیدتون مبارک
من کارهایی که گفتین رو دقیقا انجام دادم
اطلاعات رو هم از بانک خوندم اما نمی دونم چرا وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه عکسها دیده نمیشن
یعنی همه چیز میاد، روش کلیک راست هم می کنم و توی Property هم میرم، آدرس عکس رو می بینم
ولی عکسها رو نمایش نمیده
من عکسها رو با اسمشون ذخیره کردم
کارهایی که کردم رو ضمیمه میکنم، اگر فرصت داشتین یه نگاهی بهش بندازین ممنون میشم
احساس میکنم توی آدرس دهی ها مشکل داره و نمیدونم باید چطوری آدرس گالری های موردنظرم رو توی لود کردن Literal بهش بدم
سپاس بسیار از راهنماییتون

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> دوباره سلام
> عیدتون مبارک
> من کارهایی که گفتین رو دقیقا انجام دادم
> اطلاعات رو هم از بانک خوندم اما نمی دونم چرا وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه عکسها دیده نمیشن
> یعنی همه چیز میاد، روش کلیک راست هم می کنم و توی Property هم میرم، آدرس عکس رو می بینم
> ولی عکسها رو نمایش نمیده
> من عکسها رو با اسمشون ذخیره کردم
> کارهایی که کردم رو ضمیمه میکنم، اگر فرصت داشتین یه نگاهی بهش بندازین ممنون میشم
> احساس میکنم توی آدرس دهی ها مشکل داره و نمیدونم باید چطوری آدرس گالری های موردنظرم رو توی لود کردن Literal بهش بدم
> سپاس بسیار از راهنماییتون


به این شکل تصحیح کنید:
litSample1.Text = Gallery.GetGalleryStr("Gallery", "Gallery/Make");

----------


## maryamdra

> نسخه ASP.NET 2
> (یه توصیه دوستانه: حتما به ASP.NET 4 یا حداقل! Asp,net 3.5 sp1 مهاجرت کنید. 2 رو فراموش کنید. هیچ مشکلی بوجود نمیاد. حیفه که خودتون رو از امکاناتی مثل Linq و دار و دسته اش مثلا LinqToSql محروم کنید. هاست های ایرانی هم، مثل ایران هاست از 3.5 پشتیبانی می کنند.)


 
من مي خواستم با 2008 ار كنم اما شنيدم كه هاست هاي ايران جواب نميدن از visual studio 2005  استفاده كردم.ممنونم روش كار مي كنم

----------


## نوین1389

با سلام میشه لطفا مثالتون رو بذارید

----------


## si6arp

اینم یه نمونه : http://sisharp.net/sourcelink.aspx?id=8

----------


## s.Jabbari

> اینم یه نمونه : http://sisharp.net/sourcelink.aspx?id=8


سلام
من این نمونه رو تو صفحات بدون مسترپیج استفاده می کنم که درت عمل می کنه.اما تو صفخاتی که در اونها ار MasterPage استفاده شده ایراد می گیره؟چطوری اصلاحش کنم؟

----------


## si6arp

مشکل رو به صورت واضح بیان کنید. چه مشکلی ؟
زمان بروش مشکل و متن اررور ؟

----------


## s.Jabbari

میشه شما یک نمونه با MasterPage ارائه کنید؟

----------


## redflight

> سلام
> من این نمونه رو تو صفحات بدون مسترپیج استفاده می کنم که درت عمل می کنه.اما تو صفخاتی که در اونها ار MasterPage استفاده شده ایراد می گیره؟چطوری اصلاحش کنم؟



دقیقا من هم همین مشکل رو دارم!!!

----------


## redflight

من مشکلم حل شد

من <form id="form1" runat="server"> رو یادم رفته بود وقتی مستر پیج گذاشتم  <form id="form1" > کنم ( کدی که دوستمون گذاشته بودند صفحات اول )

----------


## meisam3322

با سلام ، اگر از فایل های JS استفاده می کنید و دستورات جاوا اسکریپت با دستورات MasterPage تداخل ایجاد می کنن ، توابع JS یا JQuery رو بالای Place Holder در Head بنویس.

----------


## redflight

> با سلام ، اگر از فایل های JS استفاده می کنید و دستورات جاوا اسکریپت با دستورات MasterPage تداخل ایجاد می کنن ، توابع JS یا JQuery رو بالای Place Holder در Head بنویس.



من همین کار رو می کردم 
اما وقتی مستر پیج می زاشتم اجرا نمی شد توی کدم تگ فرم runat="server رو پاک کردم درست شد :D

----------


## masoomeh001

سلام
من یک گالری دارم که از دیتابیس اطلاعات رو میخونه... میخوام از هنگامی که رو هر عکس کلیک میکنم وارد صفحه جدیدِ خبری بشود که مربوط به همان عکس است!
هر کاری کردم نتونستم... خواهشن کمکم کنید :) 3پاس

----------

